# Smolov cycle kind of...



## njd84 (Apr 23, 2012)

Just wanted to put this somewhere so I won't lose it.  Having some shoulder problems so thought it would be a good time to try Smolov.  Been reading about it for while and thought while I rest up why not give it a go and take a break from Westside.  Plus with gas the way it is to go to my gym it is like $20 in gas.  So am at a closer gym just squating for the next few weeks.   I may just run the base meso cycle but may go all the way through depends if my shoulder feels good and what the Dr. says next week.   I won't be doing any other lifts as of right now.  Unless I can figure out some stuff that won't bother my shoulder but don't think it's going to happen.  If at anytime my shoudler starts to hurt I am going to stop but so far squats haven't bothered my shoulder. Also if Dr. says not to lift at all will stop as well (Although I hope this isn't the case but my health is first). I will also be eating at a slight bulk.  Around 3800-4000 calories a day.  not always clean.

Background:
Lifting for just under 3 years
Got into powerlifting after taking a few months off last September.
Joined a gym that does Westside and got even more serious about it in Feb.
Did my first meet in March and Totaled 1300 RAW at 198.
Currently at 198-200.

Big three:
Bench - currently I don't know with my shoulder did 300 (comp) at meet but have been up to 350 (gym)
Squat 445(gym) RAW, 480 (comp) in wraps
DL- 520 (comp)

GOAL: Break 500lbs in Wraps after Meso cycle

I used 10% less than my 445 max and did a 80% squat week last week.

Day 1: Meso Cycle

4x9 at 280.

I took about 3-5 minutes between each set.  Actually felt good.  It has been a long time since I've done anything over 225 for more than 5 reps.  Usually warm up with 135 for 8 then everything else to a max of 5 reps.  Felt a little bit like I was going to puke by the last set but I easily could have done 2 more sets.  Spent about 10 minutes foam rolling after that with a little stretching.


----------



## nby (Apr 23, 2012)

What's a meso cycle?


----------



## davegmb (Apr 24, 2012)

Keep an eye out for sean156 journal, he's probably around your age and into powerlifting meets too.


----------



## njd84 (Apr 24, 2012)

nby said:


> What's a meso cycle?



if you google smolov you'll get a good explanation.  But here is the cycle 

Week1 
Monday 70% 4x9
Wednesday 75% 5x7
Friday 80% 7x5
Saturday 85% 10x3

Week 2
Monday 70% +20lbs 9x4
Wednesday 75% +20lbs 5x7
Friday 80% +20lbs 7x5
Saturday 85% +20lbs 10x3

Week3
Monday 70% +30lbs 4x9
Wednesday 75% +30lbs 5x7
Friday 80% +30lbs 7x5
Saturday 85% +30lbs 10x3

then two weeks off from squatting and focus on speed work then test your max then you do an intense meso cycle


----------



## njd84 (Apr 24, 2012)

davegmb said:


> Keep an eye out for sean156 journal, he's probably around your age and into powerlifting meets too.



Thanks'  Ill look around for his log.  There aren't to many PL'ers here and the PL boards are slow.


----------



## njd84 (Apr 25, 2012)

Day two.  This is supposed to be the worst day according to everything I read.  It was harder then the first as I've never done back to back squat days.  Set went as follows

warm ups sets of 5 adding a quarter until work sets

7x300
7x300
7x300
7x300
7x305

Was feeling ballsy and added 5 more on the last set.  My legs were burning but I managed to get them all out. I may go up 5lbs in all my days from now on as I think I may have went a bit light. I took about 5 minutes in between each set.  Form was good for almost all.  May have went a bit shallow on the first two of the last set. I didn't feel as bad as I thought I would.  I am tight in the legs but not awful.    Did a lot of foam rolling and stretching after.  Plus yesterday did the same.  I Think it helps a lot.  My flexibility sucks and is something I'm gonna really work on.


----------



## njd84 (Apr 25, 2012)

Oh and measured my quads last night at R-27" L-26.5" and seat at 41" curious to see what happens to these.


----------



## fatsopower (Apr 25, 2012)

njd84 said:


> Day two.  This is supposed to be the worst day according to everything I read.  It was harder then the first as I've never done back to back squat days.  Set went as follows
> 
> warm ups sets of 5 adding a quarter until work sets
> 
> ...



good to bump into this journal - Smolov rocks! as to adding 5lbs - every time we do a Smolov my buddies argue about how strict you have to stick to the prescribed numbers - personally, I'm with you - add a few pounds if it feels good, as long as you're eating enough and getting enough rest.

Btw - did you decide yet if you're going all the way through, or maybe just doing a "Smolov junior" (3-6 weeks)?


----------



## njd84 (Apr 25, 2012)

fatsopower said:


> good to bump into this journal - Smolov rocks! as to adding 5lbs - every time we do a Smolov my buddies argue about how strict you have to stick to the prescribed numbers - personally, I'm with you - add a few pounds if it feels good, as long as you're eating enough and getting enough rest.
> 
> Btw - did you decide yet if you're going all the way through, or maybe just doing a "Smolov junior" (3-6 weeks)?



Not gonna do the whole thing I think.  From the results I've seen most guys add the most weight in the meso cycle peroid (or Jr.) between 25-50lbs.  Then usually in the intense I've seen 20lbs or so. Also have three weddings this summer and would equate to missing 2-3 training days so wouldn't be able to get the full effect.  For me It's a way to get my squat up and let my shoulder rest also.  My bench is week and I worry about it getting to much weaker with 9 weeks of not getting much work.  We will see.  Will probably go back to West side after this at my old gym.  Probably will keep a log.  I have dreams of setting a few records.


----------



## njd84 (Apr 28, 2012)

Day 3

Felt really good going into this work out.  Wasn't sore at all which I was surprised at.  Got the gym and started.  The weights felt super heavy from the start.  Did my warm ups then proceeded to do the following

5x320
5x320
5x320
5x320
5x320
5x320
5x320

Each set got harder until the 6th set then it got easy and the last set was the easiest.  I thought i wasn't gonna make it through this set.  Took about 5 minute breaks in between each set.  The last felt easy.   Glad I didn't go up 5lbs.  Gonna stay the course I think from here on out

Day 4
This was the hardest day yet.  Work up and my legs were really stiff (actually last night after the workout).  My outer quad is killing me.  I changed from a wide stance to a narrower one with my feet at shoulder length.  Felt weird but took the stress off that muscle and let me get through the workout.  Took about an hour today to do 10x3.  I have been stretching every night for about 15-20 minutes and doing foam rolling pre and post workouts.  I was worried doing back to back days but made it through this workout.  Around set number 8 I lost track.  So i decided to go up 10lbs and throw on some wraps and do 3 more sets.  So went up to 350 for three sets today.  Sets looked as follows

3x340
3x340
3x340
3x340
3x340
3x340
3x340
3x350 wraps added
3x350
3x350

Again by the end of the workout it was feeling easier.  My outer quads are still killing me and I've been trying to stretch them.  Will stretch again before bed.  Looking forward to tomorrow off before begging week two.  All lifts go up 20lbs next week.  

I don't know if I love this or not.  As I feel that I am losing a bit on form.  Getting tired and falling forward a bit in squats.  Really trying to keep good form on each lift.  Its showing my weak spots as well (already knew about the weaker back).  But gonna keep going.  gotta break that quarter ton!


----------



## dirtbiker666 (Apr 28, 2012)

I think its short for mesomorph a body type endo meso and ecto. And I wish I had a hard core gym around my place anyone know of any in southern part of jersey ????


nby said:


> What's a meso cycle?


----------



## njd84 (Apr 30, 2012)

Day 5

Awesome day at the gym today.  Yesterday my legs were hurting so bad.  Every time I laid down or sat when I got it they were throbbing with pain.  So sore.  I stretched and used a tennis ball to help them out.  Was pretty sure today I wasn't going to the gym.  Woke up this morning still unsure but brought my stuff with me to go to the gym after work.  Decided to go as I was feeling pretty good.  Did 10 minutes of foam rolling and stretching before I started my warm up sets.  Worked up doing sets of 5 from 135 adding 50lbs each time or 45's.  Got to 300 and started my work sets.  

300x9
300x9
300x9
300x9

They went up to easy.  Was amazing.  Added 20lbs from last week and this week felt easier.  My legs are getting better conditioned to the beating they have been taking.  They were flying up.  Each squat was to depth.  Used my traditional wide stance.  Was thinking about doing another set but I don't want to tire them out to much.  Really feels great to see such progress in only one week.  Already can't wait until Wednesday.  Going to stretch again tonight and tomorrow and his my legs with the tennis ball.

Also does anyone know how to stretch you vastus lateralis ?  I think this is the muscle that is tight and I'm having trouble stretching it.  Searched but couldn't find anything other than foam rolling.


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Apr 30, 2012)

njd84 said:


> if you google smolov you'll get a good explanation. But here is the cycle
> 
> Week1
> Monday 70% 4x9
> ...



I like this idea. def. "googling" more about it ;-)


----------



## njd84 (May 2, 2012)

Day 6

This was the hardest day by far.  I felt good going into the workout.  Thought it would be a breeze after Monday's workout.  From 185 on up everything felt heavy.  Worked up doing sets of 5 by 50lbs increments.  Got to 320 and started my work set.  Took about 5-7 minutes rest in between.  I thought my hip was going to give out.  Tried to stretch and flex it but it felt tight as hell.  You know when it feels like its going to pop.  Took it slow as I didn't want to hurt anything.  After about 45 minutes I finished my squats and went back to foam rolling and stretching.  Still feels a little tight.  Will take the tennis ball again to my legs and keep trying to stretch them out.  Hopefully it will be down hill from here.  Everyone says Wednesdays are the worst days.

7x320
7x320
7x320
7x320
7x320

Was thinking about bitching out a bit and using wraps today.  Mentally it was tough.  Tried to power through it and managed.


----------



## njd84 (May 4, 2012)

Day Seven 

It was probably the hardest day in the gym today.  My legs were killing me from the start.  I have to do a close stance which I really don't like.  It is the only way that I can get to depth with out it feeling like my legs are gonna give out.  Took me about an hour to finish my workout today.  Was fighting back puking the whole time.  Was pretty awful when you can taste it in the back of your throat.  I really don't want to deviate from the program but tomorrow I may take off and push everything back one day.  Will have to see how my legs feel and everything but gonna spend a lot of time stretching today/tonight.  Might go tomorrow night.  Workout was as follows

5x340
5x340
5x340
5x340
5x340
5x340
5x340

Threw in some light tri work to see how my shoulder is feeling.  Plus I feel like I'm losing a ton of size up top.
rope pull downs
3 sets of 20 reps at 60lbs.
Shoulder was feeling good throughout.  Gonna try biceps tomorrow.
I've also had this shoulder/back zit right where the bar lays.  It won't fucking pop.  Thing is huge like almost the size of a nickle.  It's getting annoying I'm hoping by tomorrow it gone as it looks like its gonna blow.  hate when this happens.


----------



## njd84 (May 7, 2012)

Day eight

I had to take two days off.  So I am behind.  I just couldn't lift the last two days.  My legs were killing me.  I think it's my hip so spent lots of time stretching and lubricating it.  Felt pretty good today.  Did my 10 sets of 3 today.  Will continue as I felt fine.  Next day will be wednesday.  I made it this far so I can't really quit.  Set went as follows:

135x5
225x5
275x5
315x5
365x3 for 8 sets
375x3 with wraps
385x3 with wraps

I messed up my numbers and added 5lbs to my lifts.  Oh well.  Still made it through and the weight felt good.  A little sore now and while squatting.  My form isn't what it usually is.  I can't take my normal wide stance but still with a narrow stance it's ok, better than most.  4 more days then finally a break.  Never thought I would get tired of squatting!


----------



## njd84 (May 9, 2012)

Day Nine

Felt awesome in the gym today.  Legs were a bit sore but nothing to bad.  Was killing the squats and weight was going up easy.  I could have done one or two more sets.  At least that's how I felt.  Was going pretty much ATG (I have been the last few days).  When I don't take a wide stance its is weird for me to go just below parallel but going ATG feels much more natural.  Wasn't bouncing either like I see a lot of guys do which makes me cringe every time I see it.  Got all 4 sets in of 315x9.  On the fourth set was a bit light headed and had to take a breather on the last few reps.  I am hoping soon I can go back to my normal stance but still my hip doesn't want it and I'm not going to argue.


----------



## njd84 (May 12, 2012)

Day Ten.

Switched my workout to yesterday morning.  Usually I am a night person due to work.  got up early to go due to playing in a softball game after work.  Felt good again.  Did 330 this time and did for 5 set of 7.  My knees are feeling are dry and cracky though.  I only have two days left and should be able to get through them.   Legs are feeling good today.  Can't wait to see my results in a few weeks.


----------



## njd84 (May 13, 2012)

Day Eleven.

One more day to go.  Felt awesome again in the gym today.  Weight felt light.  Got all sets in in under 40 minutes.  Did 350x5 for 7 sets.  Was feeling good and wanted to see how my shoulder was feeling as well.  Decided to add a full body workout.  Did rope pull downs, cable curls, Chest supported rows, Hammer machine shrugs, hammer machine lat pull downs, and BB bench.  Did all light weight for sets of between 10-15 reps.  Felt good as of now and during my workout.  Tomorrow is the last day.  Can't wait to kill it one more time.


----------



## njd84 (May 14, 2012)

Day twelve.

The last day.  I made it through everyday but today.  Everything felt good going in.  Had some other shit on my mind.  Trying to buy a house now and not working out and was dealing with that.  So my mind was elsewhere today.  But regardless was looking forward to some gym time and working off some steam.  Got to the gym late around 6 and started doing my squats.  Felt fine till my second set of 375.  I felt a lot of pressure in my right rib area.  I hurt my rib last summer playing football and had to take some time off.  When I came back I had this same pressure when I did deadlifts.  I worked up to my sixth set and was getting worse.  Decided not to push anything I stop.  So I managed to get 6 sets of 375. for 3 reps.  Will update again in two weeks when I do max effort night.  Will try to get a video if I break 500+lbs.  

My next log will be my journey to 1600 total at 198.


----------

